# Kontakt crashes when I try to recall lost Kontakt instances



## OliverG (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi all,

I recently moved all my Native Instrument libraries to a new hard drive and as a result I have a pop up that opens on historic projects to tell me some instruments within Kontakt are missing and need to be relocated. After going through the process and recalling several instruments, Kontakt inevitably crashes and I have to force quit my DAW and start over again.

I saw a historic post on VI-Control where there had been a bug in Kontakt that made it crash during the recall process. The blog post suggested this had been fixed in the latest update, however I have the latest version of Kontakt and I am still experiencing this issue. Are you able to suggest anything that can help me get around this constant crashing?

I'm working on a mac mini (2020) i7 500 GB SSD and Ableton 10.1.4 is my DAW.

Many thanks,

Oliver


----------

